# Word of the Day: Kapusta



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Kapusta (noun) - a dish originating in Poland consisting of braised cabbage or sauerkraut. There are many variations to the recipe in the addition of meats, spices and other ingredients.

I live in a community that has a large Polish population and the locals make kapusta with sauerkraut and diced pork.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

I make a mouth-watering Kapusniak with lots of kapusta in it!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2020)

You're really bring me back with this...my Ukrainian grandmother used to make a cabbage soup she called kapusta, mostly cabbage but with some diced meat (whatever she had on hand) and spices...I remember how delicious and satisfying it was on a cold winter day...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Autumn said:


> You're really bring me back with this...my Ukrainian grandmother used to make a cabbage soup she called kapusta, mostly cabbage but with some diced meat (whatever she had on hand) and spices...I remember how delicious and satisfying it was on a cold winter day...


I've been planning for a day in which I feel like turning-out a pot of my Kapusniak, and I'll take a couple of pictures of the end result and post them just to make you salivate, Autumn! LOL! 

From start to finish, it's roughly a 6 hour job to make the borscht I make. Big job, but so worth it.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

My mom used to make galumpki - that was labor intensive, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> My mom used to make galumpki - that was labor intensive, too.


As in cabbage rolls, Deb?

Cabbage rolls are another I need to make, and I will now that the winter months are here.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As in cabbage rolls, Deb?
> 
> Cabbage rolls are another I need to make, and I will now that the winter months are here.


OMG, probably my favorite food ever...my grandmothers were incredible...those and her pierogi, though she was Ukrainian and called them Varenyky...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

Autumn said:


> OMG, probably my favorite food ever...my grandmothers were incredible...those and her pierogi, though she was Ukrainian and called them Varenyky...


Mine, too. 

Turning-out a batch of cabbage rolls around Christmas has become tradition for me.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

I've seen frozen pierogi in the store. They are probably as close to home made as Steak-uums are to Porterhouse.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak-umm


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've seen frozen pierogi in the store. They are probably as close to home made as Steak-uums are to Porterhouse.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak-umm


I refuse to buy any of it, Deb.

Homemade all the way, especially when it comes to like of goodies such as that.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 10, 2020)

O,My.. That kapusta looks delicious.

Off to search for a recipe  as I have  head of cabbage in the fridge.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 10, 2020)

My Mom was Slovak and she frequently made cabbage rolls, but never made kapusta. I would never eat kapusta at my age because it has sauerkraut AND cabbage. I'd be sitting on the pot the whole next day!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2020)

I am of Slovak descent and just love kapusta and many other cabbage dishes but like Ruby I have to watch I don't eat too much or I'll be preoccupied with the bathroom


----------

